# Giant Warranty Rejection



## Llan Giant (6 Jun 2013)

Can anyone advise. Purchased a Giant SL Advanced ISP 6 weeks ago. Whilst on the bike the cable of the Di2 derailleur caught in cassette, broke derailleur hanger and slammed into frame, throwing me off the bike across the road. Bike went back to Giant this week and they said they could not replicate the problem!! It had to be a gear problem and they wouldn't cover the warranty claim. When it broke, there was no clicking, no gear changing just a snap. The bike was supplied to me minus the rubber grommets that keep the cables in place and the shop have been trying to secure a full set for me for 6wks. I am now left with a destroyed £4300 bike and I have to do a charity bike ride from London to Paris in three weeks. I have got my lawyers on to the case but does anyone have any helpful thoughts on the way forward? HELP!


----------



## Crankarm (6 Jun 2013)

Llan Giant said:


> Can anyone advise. Purchased a Giant SL Advanced ISP 6 weeks ago. Whilst on the bike the cable of the Di2 derailleur caught in cassette, broke derailleur hanger and slammed into frame, throwing me off the bike across the road. Bike went back to Giant this week and they said they could not replicate the problem!! It had to be a gear problem and they wouldn't cover the warranty claim. When it broke, there was no clicking, no gear changing just a snap. The bike was supplied to me minus the rubber grommets that keep the cables in place and the shop have been trying to secure a full set for me for 6wks. I am now left with a destroyed £4300 bike and I have to do a charity bike ride from London to Paris in three weeks. I have got my lawyers on to the case but does anyone have any helpful thoughts on the way forward? HELP!


 
Ask your "lawyers" as they are acting for you ie giving you advice you will have a contract with as opposed to nobodies on a public forum.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2013)

Is the bike covered on your home insurance and do you have accidental damage cover which applies to the bike?

Did the shop advise you on whether to use the bike without the rubber grommets? Was it the first time you had ridden it?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Jun 2013)

Llan Giant said:


> Can anyone advise. Purchased a Giant SL Advanced ISP 6 weeks ago. Whilst on the bike the cable of the Di2 derailleur caught in cassette, broke derailleur hanger and slammed into frame, throwing me off the bike across the road. Bike went back to Giant this week and they said they could not replicate the problem!! It had to be a gear problem and they wouldn't cover the warranty claim. When it broke, there was no clicking, no gear changing just a snap. The bike was supplied to me minus the rubber grommets that keep the cables in place and the shop have been trying to secure a full set for me for 6wks. I am now left with a destroyed £4300 bike and I have to do a charity bike ride from London to Paris in three weeks. I have got my lawyers on to the case but does anyone have any helpful thoughts on the way forward? HELP!


 
Shimano only warranty damage to internal Di2 cables which have fitted with the grommets, without grommets being fitted the cable has a high risk of chaffing and damage, Di2 connectors are only considered to be water resistant and not waterproof and you have an ingress for water without the grommets being fitted which can only exit around the area of the BB where the junction box is.
When I did my first MTB Di2 conversion, it featured no grommets and the movement of the rear mech and the vibration of the bike slowly pulls any access cable through the hole which is why you ended up with excess around the rear mech, I have seen this with my own eyes. Equally you can not replicate this issue when the bike is stationary as you need both the vibration and the mech movement you have to ride it, its not fast and happens over a period of time.

Sounds like Giant sold you a bike not fit for purpose imho.. I would have rejected it myself at £4300 I want everything perfect.
The fact they do not wish to support a product which they provided incomplete I think is pretty poor form.... I think its worse that they felt it was OK to give their customer an incomplete bike.

Crankarm's advise however is the one you should follow from a legal perspective. imho


----------



## Banjo (7 Jun 2013)

Your contract is with the company you bought the bike from not the makers. Good Luck hope you end up with a good outcome.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2013)

ouch and good luck


----------



## gaz (7 Jun 2013)

If the bike shop failed to setup the bike properly and because of that damage was caused. Then the bike they sold you was not fit for purpose and under the sales of goods act they either need to replace the product or give you a refund.


----------



## Crankarm (8 Jun 2013)

The shop also owes it's customers a _duty of care_ not to sell products that are dangerous. If as you claim you were thrown off your bike and across a road you presumably suffered some serious injuries which would be actionable and hence why you have since instructed solicitors? As I say they are the people you should be approaching for advice. Maybe they can negotiate a temporary replacement bike for you? As some one suggested above if this was a known problem with the transmission then draw this to the attention of your "lawyers" who can follow it up for you. It is my impression that the shop/manufacturer is liable for all your forseeable costs you incur if they are found to be have been negligent. Speak with your "lawyers".


----------



## Cycleops (8 Jun 2013)

Sorry about your problem. Legally your contract is with your bike shop, not Giant, so they are the ones you need to go after. You may well be able to claim the bike is "not fit for purpose", but you have to prove it. I would try to find a "cycle engineer" or expert who can prepare a report supporting your claim. Send it together with a letter from your solicitor threating further action if you don't get satisfaction. Good luck.


----------



## mickle (8 Jun 2013)

Sue the shop for damages. They can try to recover their costs from Giant if they wish. 

Its common for shops to refer you to the manuf- a ploy dedigned to give the impression that the matter is not their responsibility. Dont fall for it. Its of no relevence to you what Giant's warranty dept say or do. 

Like i say, and others have said up thread, your relationship is with the shop. 

Cite the sale of goods act - that always shoots them up. 

If your lawyrs need an independent technical expert i am available. For a fee.


----------



## Gary E (8 Jun 2013)

A friend of mine bought a bike from Halfords a few years ago. They did that thing where they look it over and give you a safety certificate and then he rode it home. Halfway home, going quite fast down a hill, he turned the handlebars to go round a slight bend and nothing happened. They'd not bothered to tighten the headset up after they'd adjusted the bars!
At first they were unhelpful and offered him some free lights. Unfortunately for them his wife was an insurance claims negotiator at the time. He received all sorts of payouts ranging from a replacement bike but also something I think was called 'loss of social/domestic pleasure' (may have the term wrong). He'd just moved house at the time and as he was unable to do his own unpacking (as he'd shattered his arm in the crash) they were made to pay for the labourers he had to employ to do the work.
The make/manufacturer of the bike had nothing to do with the claim, it was against the sellers.
Bottom line - get some legal advice


----------



## Llan Giant (9 Jun 2013)

Thanks for all the advice Guys. I have taken the legal route with this and found that I am covered for unlimited legal protection through my home insurance with the Pru. Result! The shop have agreed to source a new frame, derailleur and wheel plus rebuild the bike. Interestingly, there was a bike supplied to Liverpool Giant shop without the grommet concerned and they are chasing it. Seems like this is a problem for Giant which is very disappointing. Hopefully I will collect my bike later this week so should be ok for the London to Paris ride. Will drop a note here when the bike is in my garage! Thanks again for all your help - its good to talk!


----------



## Cycleops (9 Jun 2013)

Wonderful news! I knew you would get a result. I am sure they knew they were at fault all along.


----------



## mickle (9 Jun 2013)

Great result.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2013)

mickle said:


> If your lawyrs need an independent technical expert i am available. *For a fee.*


New way of getting sponsorship?


----------



## Crankarm (9 Jun 2013)

Result. But how about your injuries? Can't be that serious if you are riding London - Paris?


----------



## avalon (10 Jun 2013)

Did the shop only agree to do the work after you threatened them with legal action or are they just doing the right thing by looking after their customers. Either way you should name the shop and if it was the latter the publicity will be good for business.


----------



## Llan Giant (10 Jun 2013)

Hi all. Yes indeed, the shop did agree to put the issue right and then approach Giant. I can highly recommend The Cycle Centre in Congleton Cheshire as they seem to have done the right thing all along. I suppose they have to follow protocol to a certain extent in the first instance. My injuries were minimal really. Ripped winter bib tights and banged my head on a curb - helmet saved the day although big dent and scratch in helmet, scratches and bruises as i don't bounce as well at 47! Thanks again for all the advice and support guys. Much appreciated! Now looking forward to picking rebuilt bike up and powering from London to Paris.


----------



## goody (14 Jun 2013)

47, I was 47 last week. It's a good age half way to 94. Good luck on the ride.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jun 2013)

goody said:


> 47, I was 47 last week. It's a good age half way to 94. Good luck on the ride.


 
Crumbs! I am fast approaching 40 (just realised, I can count the days on my digits if I remove my shoes and socks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) and still feel about 20 so hopefully by the time I feel 40 they will be almost ready to lower my box into the ground. I bounce really well for a nearly 40yr old


----------



## Llan Giant (15 Jun 2013)

Hopefully, I will not be bouncing much more! Thanks for the good luck threads.


----------

